# Must haves from BB???



## Mindyw86 (Mar 23, 2013)

I am thinking of finally placing an order with Brambleberry, what are your must have FOs from them that work beautifully in CP? I will probably not get sample sizes because they are so far away from me I don't wanna have to reorder bigger bottles the next week. Lol I love foodie smells, but need a good guy smell and something for the kids maybe, and I am also willing to try any scent and give it a fair shot....I'm not prejudice 

Thanks,
Mindy


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2013)

As a guy, I really like BB's Dragon Blood scent.  I also know that the oatmeal, milk and honey is popular, though I have not tried it myself.  I am sure there are others who have much more experience with their FOs then I have also


----------



## hlee (Mar 23, 2013)

Oatmeal milk honey is really nice. 
I love the lilac and my friends do also.
 Keltish rain is a nice fresh clean ( I think unisex) scent.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 23, 2013)

OMH (I haven't tried the cybilla, just the plain 'ol OMH) is for a sure a must have
Champagne is excellent, I really like it
Love Spell is really really great, my all-time fave
Dragon's Blood is very nice
Pink Grapefruit is a very nice fresh scent
Pearberry is a lovely scent however I haven't soaped with it in CP yet.


----------



## Timber (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 for the Kentish Rain.  A very fresh ocean-misty raindrops-on-green-foliage type scent.  As a guy I'm more drawn to this type of fragrance and this is definitely one of my favorites. 

My wife loves BB's Baby Powder FO, too.


----------



## Genny (Mar 23, 2013)

My must haves from BB:
1) Kentish Rain ~ it doesn't discolor or accelerate & soaps like a dream.  It's a big seller for me.  Very nice, clean smell.
2) Lettuce ~ No discoloration or acceleration problems for me, but I've heard that some people have some acceleration problems with it.  It's a nice crisp, clean, lightly floral scent that you can blend with so many other fo's.
3) Black Tea ~ A little discolorations, no acceleration.  A black, smokey, sexy scent.
4) Energy ~ No acceleration, no discoloration, soaps like a dream & the scent is strong & sticks.  Bright, citrus & summery.
5) Oatmeal, Milk & Honey ~ No acceleration, a little tan discoloration.  More on the almondy side, but sweet & nutty at the same time.  Very good seller for me.
6) Sensuous Sandalwood ~ No discoloration or acceleration.  Sexy, dark scent.  It will seem like it fades at first, but after about 6 weeks or so, it comes back. 
7) White Tea & Ginger ~ No acceleration or discoloration.  Crisp, citrusy floral scent. Big seller.
8) Zucchini Flower ~ No acceleration or discoloration.  A light & clean scent.  
9) Salty Mariner ~ No discoloration, but it accelerates so I add it to my oils so I don't have any problems.  Clean, fresh, slightly floral and salty.
10) Pepperberry ~ No acceleration, but discolors to brown.  Sexy, spicy, pepper, sweet berry.


----------



## hlee (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for that list Genny.  I have been looking at Lettuce but not quite sure how to use it.
Black Tea maybe will go on the list too.
And I second White tea and ginger. I forgot about that one and it's really nice.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazing how different everyone is. Thankfully of course. I can't stand BB White Tea and Ginger. I have made two 18 bar batches that have all sold so others like it too but I am not even going to make it anymore. I love thier Lavender 40/42, Sandalwood Vanilla, Oats Milk & Honey, Synergy, and Applejack Peel.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 23, 2013)

Question marg. even though you don't like the white tea an ginger, why would you stop making a sellout fragerence? I it's a seller, keep it.


----------



## bonnyny (Mar 23, 2013)

White Tea & Ginger fan here also. Also: Sage & Lemongrass (cybilla), Spearmint Eucalyptus, Cold Water, Fresh Bamboo (careful for  accel), OMH, & a nice combination of Sweetgrass & Vetyver.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't love the White Tea & Ginger, but I don't hate it either. It's just a meh fragrance for me, however it does have sticking power.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 23, 2013)

The peach is very nice! It didn't rice of speed up trace. Four weeks into curing and still smells strong! It will discolor to a brown though  the OMH Cybilla is very nice as well


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 23, 2013)

Energy! It's such a bright, fruity fragrance.
Tropical Vacation -- only those of you who love coconut and mango and pineapple! 
Tomato Leaf -- good for gardeners!
Applejack Peel -- apples & cinnamon and not just for autumn!
Black Amber & Lavender -- tired of plain 'ol lavender? Try this more down to earth blend.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 23, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Question marg. even though you don't like the white tea an ginger, why would you stop making a sellout fragerence? I it's a seller, keep it.


 
Because I really, really can't handle smelling it in the house. My biggest sellers are the Sandalwood Vanilla and Oatmeal Milk & Honey. I only make the ones I like or don't mind the scent of. Call me crazy:???:


----------



## danahuff (Mar 23, 2013)

I second Lilac, though it has not moved at all for me on Etsy. I think folks need to smell it to realize they would like it. It is fast moving, though. 

I also like Hot Chocolate, Cranberry Fig, Chai Tea Cybilla, and Crisp Apple Rose. After reading this thread, I am going to have to order Energy.


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 24, 2013)

Kentish Rain- Agree with the others.  It's a great rain/oceany scent with no overpowering florals.  
OMH- I recently tried this and it's not a bad OMH.  I'm still on a quest for the perfect OMH, but I would buy this one again.
Spiced Mahogany- This accelerates like a mofo, BUT I make it because my dh loves this scent.  It's sexy, sticks to him like glue after a shower, and it's the only fragrance he specifically asks for consistently.  I don't bother with a swirl, it turns brown, but it's a great scent.  
Energy- So easy to soap, you can get elaborate with your swirls.  Fruity, fun scent.  I think it smells like Pez candy.

I also like Fresh Snow for a diffuser.  I mix it 1:1 with a spruce based scent (such as Blue Spruce or Santa's spruce) and it makes a great scent for "freshening" up a room.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 24, 2013)

I absolutely MUST have Moonlight Pomegranate! Other faves are Sensual Sandalwood, Fresh Snow, Energy, and Kentish Rain. Now I'm going to have to try the Spiced Mahogany, thanks Kerrie!


----------



## judymoody (Mar 24, 2013)

I must be in the minority because I don't like Energy (smells like Joy dishwashing detergent to me) or Kentish Rain (it's OK but there's a floral note there that detracts).

I do like their chocolate espresso, lilac, gardenia, pink grapefruit, and orange peel.  Their EOs are also good quality.


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I might have to add Spiced Mahogany to my wish list also.  I just started working on a wish list on my tablet when I couldn't sleep last night... it was lengthy, lol.


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 24, 2013)

All of my testers at work love the Spiced Mahogany.  However, DH was so mad last time that I gave any away.  He actually took all the remaining bars and hid them.  

I made him another batch a few weeks ago and he has kindly asked me to keep it all.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 24, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I must be in the minority because I don't like Energy (smells like Joy dishwashing detergent to me)


+1

Ginger Ale!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 24, 2013)

I like: Sandalwood Vanilla, Spiced Mahogany, Vetyver, Crisp Apple Rose, White Tea & Ginger, Energy, OMH, Vanilla Bean, Dark Rich Chocolate, lily of the valley, to name a few!


----------



## hlee (Mar 25, 2013)

I second Spearmint Eucalyptus. I like it very much.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am putting together an order now


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mindyw86 said:


> Thanks everyone! I am putting together an order now



Tell us what you ordered!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 26, 2013)

Shhh, don't tell my hubby! Lol
 I ordered:
Energy
OMH
Sensuous Sandalwood 
White Tea & Ginger
Spearmint Eucalyptus
Kentish Rain
Lilac
Moonlight Pomegranate
Passionfruit Papaya
Champagne

 I am also waiting for orders from soapgoods and TKB.


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I splurged on three of BB's 3D soap molds. I want to try soap on a rope with the Sheridan Leaf 3D Mold. I am not going to pay $1.15 for a soap rope though. I plan on looking at our local Dollar Tree and Hobby Lobby for rope to use in the project.


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

Mindy, let me know what you think of that sandalwood.  I haven't tried that one yet


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

Badger said:


> Mindy, let me know what you think of that sandalwood.  I haven't tried that one yet


 
You will soon


----------



## Serenity (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a bar of the Sensuous Sandalwood sitting next to my computer and in my shower and I love it! I haven't tried other sandalwood FOs but I really love this one. I've attached a photo. Hope you like it.


----------



## Serenity (Apr 3, 2013)

PS. Thanks for all the ideas. I'm just placing a Brambleberry order now and I got some good ideas from this post. 

Sorry if the photo is too big. I'm happy for someone to tell me what size it should be.


----------



## green soap (Apr 3, 2013)

That is a really beautiful soap Melissa!

I have not found a sandalwood I like yet, but have not bought the sensuous sandalwood from BB.


----------



## eyebright (Apr 3, 2013)

I really like Plumeria. I soaped it and such a wonderful smell. You might add a little extra I noticed it's very settle as it cures.


----------



## Jhowie (Apr 3, 2013)

Amber lavander ,oatmeal stout,Arabian spice I like also. I do prefer EO's but people like the FO scents so I do both. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## newbie (Apr 6, 2013)

I've heard rave reviews about their Cedar and Saffron- it's on my list for my next order. I LOVE Ancient Sedona, their sensuous Sandalwood was very good (esp mixed with a little Mediterranean Fig- Yum), their Plumeria is great, Kumquat is fantastic if you like fruity smells and mixed with Mango is divine. THe Spiced Mahoganey is certainly worth it. Their Lime is the best I've come across. I can't stand Energy myself but I have to say that I don't think I've run into FOs from them that fade readily. They seem to only sell FO's that have stood the tests.


----------



## mandola (Apr 8, 2013)

thank you guys for all your suggestions! I went through this thread and spent way more than I was planning to but ordered a bunch of fragrances based on these recommendations. Now i can't wait for the order to arrive!


----------

